# Mother nature"s drawing (spalted oak)



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Cleaning up the work shop I came across this board, looks like drawing from a fine point pen. I have a whole log of this stuff somewhere in one of my piles, ive milled well over a thousand Red oak logs, but only one had drawings in it. RARE. Thanks 4 lookin Mike


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Nice looking piece of lumber!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I've seen it in maple but, never in oak. That's neat. Make a bunch of nice inset pieces in box tops or doors.
Gene


----------

